# Possible Twente Open 2009/2010?



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jan 10, 2009)

There has been a bit of a discussion about it in my 1:56.00 5x5 solve thread, but I made a new thread. 

Willing competitors: Guus, Erik, Maarten, Rama, some kids from my school, and my brother. I hereby ask Ron to help me out here, because I have got no idea about how to organize a competition, and I know Ron has more experience with it. What do we need?


----------



## jcuber (Jan 10, 2009)

Is Twente a country?


----------



## guusrs (Jan 10, 2009)

BTW. The first Twente championships where held in september 1981 in V&D Enschede. 
Marc Waterman won the event in 36 seconds, Wouter Brouwer became second (38 seconds) and I became third (40 seconds).
Gus


----------



## guusrs (Jan 10, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Is Twente a country?


A small region in the east of the Netherlands. Marc Waterman, Daan Krammer (inventing Waterman extensions), Erik Akkerdijk, Maarten Smit and myself raised up over there. Anneke Treep, founder of the dutch cube club NKC (still existing!) also lives there. 
Gus


----------



## Erik (Jan 12, 2009)

Do you know I'm planning to organise it already? still waiting for reply from the UT twente people. If you want we can 'join forces' and get some things going now?
The plan was to organise it without the main help of 'already active' Dutch Organisers like Ron and Ton and organise our own competition without depending (too much) on Ron and Ton and at the same time try to realise some new ideas Arnaud and me have about competitions and systems during a competition.


----------



## guusrs (Jan 12, 2009)

Erik said:


> Do you know I'm planning to organise it already? still waiting for reply from the UT twente people. If you want we can 'join forces' and get some things going now?
> The plan was to organise it without the main help of 'already active' Dutch Organisers like Ron and Ton and organise our own competition without depending (too much) on Ron and Ton and at the same time try to realise some new ideas Arnaud and me have about competitions and systems during a competition.



Hi Erik,

Maybe I can help a little. It depends on the date! You already got some? 

Gus


----------



## Erik (Jan 12, 2009)

The date will depend a bit on wether we not already have a venue. Once we have a good venue we can start working out a lot of things a bit further.
Together with Arnaud we already roughly discussed (and decided on some) things like:
material, electronic material, events, systems, prizes, food, places to sleep.


----------



## guusrs (Jan 12, 2009)

Erik said:


> The date will depend a bit on wether we not already have a venue. Once we have a good venue we can start working out a lot of things a bit further.
> Together with Arnaud we already roughly discussed (and decided on some) things like:
> material, electronic material, events, systems, prizes, food, places to sleep.



In mid 80's we once had a NKC cubeday in "De Bastille". I think the building is still there


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jan 13, 2009)

Well, if Erik was already trying to accomplish something with UT, then I think we could just have the competition in one of the UT buildings, it's easy to get there (Drienerloo), places to sleep: uuh... Erik knows more about Enschede than I do... I suppose we could find a youth hostel or something like that, food: I think the UT has a cantine...

I don't know how big you all want it to be (one day, a weekend etc.) but for events:
3x3
4x4
5x5
6x6
7x7
2x2
3x3OH
3x3BLD
3x3FM
(megaminx)
(pyraminx)
(square-1)
(magic)
(master magic)
(clock)
(4x4BLD)
(5x5BLD)

prizes: certificate for top-3 and a shirt for the winner or something like that?

equipment like timers... I don't know...


----------



## Erik (Jan 13, 2009)

we already discussed stuff like that with Arnaud.
Tonight I'll have to sent one of the people a plan of the competition which arnaud and me already roughly made. The contact person will have a meeting with the guy from the 'department' that will offer the venue and then decide if they want to speak to us.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 13, 2009)

I just send Erik the plan


----------



## coolmission (Jan 14, 2009)

If you do organize the event, you can count me in unless I have exams or a big emergency. It shouldn't be too far from the German border, right? I love competitions <250 km away


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jan 14, 2009)

Well, if we indeed organize the competition, it will be no more than 10 km from the German border, but google maps says 370 KM from luxemburg.


----------



## coolmission (Jan 14, 2009)

Hehe no problem  I'll most likely be in Aachen  So it's not far after all. About 200 km then only


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 14, 2009)

coolmission said:


> Hehe no problem  I'll most likely be in Aachen  So it's not far after all. About 200 km then only



Only if you drive directly from Aachen to Enschede. If you drive from Sebastien (Aachen) to Lars, Arnaud and then Enschede it is a little further


----------



## guusrs (Jan 14, 2009)

Guys,

I prefer 2-day competition, not mid-summer so may, early june, late september or october will be fine with me.
sat 11.00- 18.00, sunday 10.00 - 17.00 or something like that.
Gives possibilities to several side events (teamsolving, feet, teeth, chess-clock-fmc-duel etc) get introduced in Enschede's nightlife. In the past there've been a UT youth hostel. Is it still there?

Just some ideas.....

Gus


----------



## coolmission (Jan 15, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> coolmission said:
> 
> 
> > Hehe no problem  I'll most likely be in Aachen  So it's not far after all. About 200 km then only
> ...



And I would do that because...?


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 15, 2009)

coolmission said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > coolmission said:
> ...



...you can?

or because Lars couldn't catch a train back home anymore so we had to drive him back home from Sebastiens place, then drop of Hakan and then Erik had to stay at my place before he got back to Enschede the next day (he actually went to school first)

Gus: The original plans were for end of februari but I think that will change. It all depends on when/if Erik can get the venue


----------



## coolmission (Jan 15, 2009)

Where exactly does Lars live exactly? Was it a long drive?


----------

